# AAS Cutting Diet?



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey Fellas

I'm planning on running a cutting cycle in the near future:

Cutting Cycle

Weeks 1-10: 100mg Test Prop EOD

Weeks 1-8: 400mg EQ

(Cycling Clen and ECA every 2 weeks)

My problem is I'm not sure of what my calorie intake should be. In the past I've used this formula:

Bodyweight in lbs x 12 = Calories Per Day

50% Protein

30% Carb

20% Fat

However these cutting cycles were natural, without the assistance of any AAS. Should my diet be any different because I will be on AAS?

Thanks, Jock


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hi there jock - sorry I'm not answering your question but just asking you another! Your cutting cycle with the clen and E/C/A is with loads of cardio too? Would I benefit from the prop and EQ or is this for when you have really low BF% already?

Mark


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey mate

My bodyfat is 18%, so no it isn't low

To be honest I wasn't thinking of starting this cycle for at least 5-6 months, because I wanna let my natural test levels recover.

I see you have just finished your first cycle too, congrats on your gains Get used to some regular cardio and a clean diet, then as Mr T suggested throw in some clen and eca. You should lose fat from this alone.

Then in a few months time re-evaluate where you are and what you want to do (another bulking cycle or a cutter)

I'm by no means an expert when it comes to roids, but I think this would be your best course of action.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## CONDOR (Apr 9, 2003)

var and tren would make a nice addition and they would go a long way to getting you ripped! by bulk var and do the cycle for less than a night out.


----------

